# Bottles to Use/Avoid?



## PPBart (Dec 7, 2010)

As I slide further down that slippery slope...

I've been making wine for years, but planning to add beer brewing within next few weeks (retired now, so I've got more time for the important things in life), just gotta decide what to make first. 

As for bottles, I'll stick to pry-off brown bottles, already accumulated several dozen -- mostly Michelob Amber Bock, Heineken and a local brew called Southern Pecan Ale (excellent brew!). 

Are there any brands which I should specifically not use (and thus not waste time/effort collecting/cleaning)?


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2010)

Stay away from CLEAR bottles like Corona. Green is OK if you keep them filled and in the dark. Also, no screw cap bottles.


----------



## Jenks829 (Dec 7, 2010)

I haven't had success with capping Amstel Light bottles. They must have a different diameter opening or some other dimension.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> Stay away from CLEAR bottles like Corona. Green is OK if you keep them filled and in the dark. Also, no screw cap bottles.


I have no prolems with clear bottles. I just store them in the dark.

Steve


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2010)

Wish you were closer. I have about 10-15 cases I would love to get rid of. My nephew gave me about 20 cases a few years ago and I rarely use over 4-5 in a year. They were new ones from a microbrewery. The pallet had dropped at unloading so they threw them all away. I had I think one chipped bottle out of 20 cases!


----------



## WinoOutWest (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't seem to have any problems with my Corona bottled beer. Always been stored in the dark.


Really LOVE my Grolsch bottles though. They are bigger and no capping. Wish I had more of these.


----------



## brewmandan (Dec 7, 2010)

stick with brown bottles--other colors will let light to pass through easier, ruining the flavor of the beer. 
also, avoid twist-off tops as they will not get as good a seal when capping as a pry-off top will.
i've always had good luck with reusing sam adams bottles as they are pry-off. the amber bock bottles will work well as well.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the 500ml Hofbräuhaus bottles. Less to fill, I am starting a collection as we speak


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been using EZ cap bottles with no problems. You can usually get them for around 23 dollars a case new. These are 16 ouncers, but you can get larger sizes. I have used them for beer and cider. They look good and are easy to use.


----------

